# I'm so upset!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't even know where to post this. Ever since I opened my store, an elderly gentlman has come in regularly with his toy poodle. I would see them walking together every day. He adored his little man. In the cold he would often pick him up and carry him inside his coat. He hasn't been in or by the store for a couple of months. Today he came in. Jett of course wanted out from behind the gate to greet him. He picked up Jett and held him and talked to him like normal. My foster Diamond is new to the store and a bit nervous and yippy. I'm trying to get her to realize that she will no longer get everything she demands by yipping persistently. So I was working at getting her quiet and settled and then let her out to greet this man. Diamond LOVES older, white haired men. They must remind her of her first daddy. He picked her up and put her inside of his jacket like he does his poodle and she calmed down with him so quickly. She was instantly at ease and happy with him. I asked him if it was too cold out today for his little man and he just broke down and sobbed here in my store. I thought he was going to have an emotional breakdown. It wasn't crying, it was SOBBING. He told me he killed his dog. I asked what did he mean??? He is currently seeing a woman who didn't like the dog and things kept getting worse and worse in their relationship. He said he could never just give his dog to someone else, that would be too cruel. WHAT??? So he took his 6 yr old toy poodle, faithful companion of all his 6 yrs of life into his vet and had him euthanized!!! And he sobbed some more and told me in detail what it was like to watch his faithful friend die!!! I didn't know what to say. I mean, what a stupid idiotic thing to do! And get this. It has not helped his relationship one bit. In fact things are worse. Gee...wonder if it has anything to do with some resentment on his part at her insistence that he get rid of his dog? Or his guilt that he killed his dog?? And then of course he asks about what it would entail to adopt Diamond. Well he's not getting his hands on her! 

I've never had such conflicting emotions ever. I'm furious and sick at what he did. But I did feel compassion for him too. He is devastated at what he did. I told him that dogs are excellent judges of character and that if my dogs don't like someone, then that's good enough for me. And if someone doesn't like my dogs then I have no time for them. He said he wished he would have had that wisdom before he did what he did. And here I was having a really good day. Now he says he wants to come in and hold my babies from time to time. I just don't know how I'm going to deal with that. Guess I'll just wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow Crystal.... :bysmilie: 


I'm with you... talk about conflicted....



I'm speachless. I don't even have anything dumb to say....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, my gosh, there really IS no way to handle that. :grouphug: But you did beautifully...Oh gosh, you just don't know what to cry over first...all you know is ...you just want to cry. :smcry: :smcry: 

Oh my gosh.. when you think you heard it all...people come up with new ways to break your heart...

I am so sorry you had to even hear this...and experience it :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I, too, am speechless. What a dilema. He must be heartbroken at the stupid thing he did -- but -- why was he ever stupid enough to do it?!!! :shocked: 

Very sad and something he will have to live with the rest of his life. :smcry: 

Hugs to you for being so kind to him. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 23 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732852


> I don't even know where to post this. Ever since I opened my store, an elderly gentlman has come in regularly with his toy poodle. I would see them walking together every day. He adored his little man. In the cold he would often pick him up and carry him inside his coat. He hasn't been in or by the store for a couple of months. Today he came in. Jett of course wanted out from behind the gate to greet him. He picked up Jett and held him and talked to him like normal. My foster Diamond is new to the store and a bit nervous and yippy. I'm trying to get her to realize that she will no longer get everything she demands by yipping persistently. So I was working at getting her quiet and settled and then let her out to greet this man. Diamond LOVES older, white haired men. They must remind her of her first daddy. He picked her up and put her inside of his jacket like he does his poodle and she calmed down with him so quickly. She was instantly at ease and happy with him. I asked him if it was too cold out today for his little man and he just broke down and sobbed here in my store. I thought he was going to have an emotional breakdown. It wasn't crying, it was SOBBING. He told me he killed his dog. I asked what did he mean??? He is currently seeing a woman who didn't like the dog and things kept getting worse and worse in their relationship. He said he could never just give his dog to someone else, that would be too cruel. WHAT??? So he took his 6 yr old toy poodle, faithful companion of all his 6 yrs of life into his vet and had him euthanized!!! And he sobbed some more and told me in detail what it was like to watch his faithful friend die!!! I didn't know what to say. I mean, what a stupid idiotic thing to do! And get this. It has not helped his relationship one bit. In fact things are worse. Gee...wonder if it has anything to do with some resentment on his part at her insistence that he get rid of his dog? Or his guilt that he killed his dog?? And then of course he asks about what it would entail to adopt Diamond. Well he's not getting his hands on her!
> 
> I've never had such conflicting emotions ever. I'm furious and sick at what he did. But I did feel compassion for him too. He is devastated at what he did. I told him that dogs are excellent judges of character and that if my dogs don't like someone, then that's good enough for me. And if someone doesn't like my dogs then I have no time for them. He said he wished he would have had that wisdom before he did what he did. And here I was having a really good day. Now he says he wants to come in and hold my babies from time to time. I just don't know how I'm going to deal with that. Guess I'll just wait and see how it goes.[/B]


Wow. I would be upset, too. 

My first thought is that this man sounds like a very insecure human being. Or, worse.  

I think I'm a compassionate person, too. However, if it were me, I wouldn't be able to allow him to hold my Snowball. Whatever was this man thinking? To have his dog euthanized for a woman?? What kind of woman is she to have allowed him to do this??

I am so sorry you had to experience hearing what this man did to an innocent dog. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

That man did a very selfish thing. Rather than let the dog got to another home... he ended his life.
I would not have know what to say either... just reading your story breaks my heart. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: OMG,Crystal. Whatever happened to "older & wiser"? I'm full of sympathy for those who lose their beloved pets, but I do have a hard time feeling sympathy for someone who deliberately kills one for the wrong reason. That guy is pathetic to say the least. I can only say I feel badly for someone who is so desperate to please someone else,that their sanity or reasoning has flown out the window. And shame on the vet who euthanized a perfectly fine dog just to please the owner. I don't understand his reasoning either. I guess I'm not speechless.Maybe I should be though.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you serious?!?!? Is he sane????
I put my Gigi first when it comes to relationships. If you don't like Gigi, then I won't like you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Feb 24 2009, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732883


> :shocked: OMG,Crystal. Whatever happened to "older & wiser"? I'm full of sympathy for those who lose their beloved pets, but I do have a hard time feeling sympathy for someone who deliberately kills one for the wrong reason. That guy is pathetic to say the least. I can only say I feel badly for someone who is so desperate to please someone else,that their sanity or reasoning has flown out the window. And shame on the vet who euthanized a perfectly fine dog just to please the owner. I don't understand his reasoning either. I guess I'm not speechless.Maybe I should be though.[/B]



I didn't know what to say first after reading this guy's story, but I should say that I agree with what you said Sue


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunned silence........


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I think it is terrible what that man did. Makes me sick. :angry: 

Poor doggie. :smcry:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

If it were me I would have told him how disgusted I was that he would do that and then would have asked him to leave my store and to not come back. He should be ashamed of himself and live with that guilt every single day. Sorry, but I just can't feel sorry for someone with such a willy kneed personality.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I feel the same as all those before me. I have a what feels like a brick in my stomach and a sick feeling. He will pay for what he did each day he has left on this earth. Unimaginable.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MUST LOVE DOGS!! 

:shocked: I'm a little stupefied - it's too bad he didn't have the spherical fortitude to tell his woman friend "You don't like my dog then hit the door, and don't let it hit your a** on the way out! He euthanized the best relationship he'll ever find. It makes me very sad. :smcry: 

Crystal, you did just fine. I don't think he should be adopting another dog though in light of what he decided to do with the one he had. Shocking!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I out of my stunned silence. Now I'm just mad. That little guy was only six years old.
He could have lived at least another ten years. He was a youngster. What about re homing 
or a rescue group if he couldn't keep the little guy? To cruel to give to someone else???
Maybe he is senile, but I bet not! This was his "property" and he disposed of it! And then
to cry over it....Cry me a river bub! He better never show up in my ER!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The whole thing is just terrible, but I'm absolutely appalled at a vet who would put a dog to sleep for no good reason. That just blows me away.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 23 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732904


> The whole thing is just terrible, but I'm absolutely appalled at a vet who would put a dog to sleep for no good reason. That just blows me away.[/B]



It is horrible, but as someone else said, the dog is his property or that is how the law views it for now.
I feel badly that this man was so desperate for love that he gave up the one who truly loved him.
He won't forget this any time soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Your story reminds me of the older lady I meant recently who had her two Yorkies euthanized when she moved because our town has a leash law and they weren't leash trained.

People can be so horrible. I don't care how upset this man is, there is no excuse for not at least turning him over to a rescue. I wish the vet had stepped in and offered to take him.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I was reading and saying oh what a nice old man with his dog even carrying him then my jaw dropped!!!! That is aweful and selfish he deserves to feel bad! :angry:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm stunned. The fact that he had other options makes it sooo much worse. 

Something sounds off with this guy because he had to have known there were other humane ways of dealing with this situation. And the vet? 

I'm soo sorry you are having to deal with this moral dilema!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

The way I read the post he sounds to be an older man. Could it be that he's in the beginning stages of Dementia? I could be wrong, it's just that my jaw drops almost on a daily basis hearing/seeing the things my dad does. Whatever the situation is it's more than sad that the dog is gone. I can't get over the fact that the vet put a happy, healthy dog to sleep. There are so many other positive ways that this story could have gone. It's truly sad.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This really makes me sick to my stomach! People and their depths of stupidity never cease to amaze me.

No difference between this and what Susan Smith did to her two kids(at least to me), except the law punishes one with life in jail and one with nothing but a guilty conscious. So sad, so sad.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am stunned also!!

He was better off with his dog and living alone. He will regret this the rest of his life.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to go through that with the older man. He really is kind of strange to tell you that he did that to his dog. I cannot believe that a vet would put a dog to sleep that wasn't very sick. Do you think he is telling you the truth? Just tell him there are people in line to adopt Diamond (not a lie) and that you will put his name on the waiting list......which will be never. Maybe he is like Ted Bundy......nice and everyone trusted him. Just be careful because he is not playing with a full deck if he told you something like that. Crystal, you are so tenderhearted but just watch him and do NOT let him leave the store with your babies!!!!! Again, I am so sorry that he upset you!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When that lady leaves him and he realizes how alone he is, he's really going to regret it, even more than he does now. This story is just SO sad. :smcry:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

You know, I really used to like this guy (not that I knew him or ever met him). Crystal told me about him soon after she opened her store. He used to stop in with his little poodle on a regular basis and sometimes buy a little treat for his dog. It did my heart good to hear her tell me how the man used to walk past her store and wave or stop in with his little dog. 

Crystal told me this story as I was driving home from work today. She began by saying "I don't know if you remember my telling you about this older man that used to stop in the store..." I said, "Is that the same guy who told you that some kids "rearranged" your display window and put two of your doggie mannequins together in a humping position?" And she said, yes, it is. I literally felt sick to my stomach listening to her relate what this man did and why.

Later, she said, "maybe I shouldn't have posted this, I shouldn't have ruined everyone else's day." First of all, I said, that's what we are all here for (well, not to ruin each other's day), to share our stories, both good and bad. 

Another thought, is that maybe by Crystal posting this man's story, someone else who might be in a similar situation, or bad relationship, perhaps someone lurking, might end up making the right decision.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 23 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732921


> The way I read the post he sounds to be an older man. Could it be that he's in the beginning stages of Dementia? I could be wrong, it's just that my jaw drops almost on a daily basis hearing/seeing the things my dad does. Whatever the situation is it's more than sad that the dog is gone. I can't get over the fact that the vet put a happy, healthy dog to sleep. There are so many other positive ways that this story could have gone. It's truly sad.[/B]


Ditto...wow, that whole story is just crazy all the way around! I wonder if he has family or someone you could contact to find out if he's "all there..."

How is a vet euthanizing a healthy pet not animal cruelty?? I don't get it--to me that is the ultimate in animal cruelty...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sad,people to strange things.,for strange ressons .??


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Why would a vet put down a healthy dog?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Feb 23 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732936


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 23 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732921





> The way I read the post he sounds to be an older man. Could it be that he's in the beginning stages of Dementia? I could be wrong, it's just that my jaw drops almost on a daily basis hearing/seeing the things my dad does. Whatever the situation is it's more than sad that the dog is gone. I can't get over the fact that the vet put a happy, healthy dog to sleep. There are so many other positive ways that this story could have gone. It's truly sad.[/B]


Ditto...wow, that whole story is just crazy all the way around! I wonder if he has family or someone you could contact to find out if he's "all there..."

How is a vet euthanizing a healthy pet not animal cruelty?? I don't get it--to me that is the ultimate in animal cruelty...
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have a feeling that vets are given an EXTREMELY wide amount of latitude in dealing with something like this... which I have very mixed feelings about. As someone noted, dogs are considered property by most laws. I do agree think if nothing else, the vet should have realized the reason he was given was pretty bad and then either tried to talk the man out of it or pulled a con to get the man to leave the dog and when he was out of sight, turned the dog over to rescue. 

This case hits a little close to home for me as Peg's dad (in his 80s) is to put it mildly, extremely lonely since Peg's mom died 5 or 6 years ago. It's hard to stand there and see a grown man cry and express a wish that he would die.

Whatever the case, the guy has now realized his error and the added pain and guilt he is now having to live with I pray to god is something I never have to experience. I know it is very hard to not judge someone and most of you have seen me do it at various times, but I truly think this guy is paying now for this and paying a far heavier price than any of us could do with our judgements. I pray that something good will come from this terrible disaster.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a sad story, from all angles. I can't believe he would do such a cruel thing for a woman with whom he clearly isn't compatible. I agree with those who say that if someone doesn't get along with the fluff, I won't get along with them. It was an entirely selfish reason to end a dog's life, and I wonder about the vet who would euthanize for such a reason. I also feel sorry for the man. He's clearly torn up over his decision (as he should be) and he'll regret it deeply forever. I can't imagine the anguish he must feel. It's such a tragic and disturbing story.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm really stunned and speechless. I can't believe someone would do that.

I'm sorry you had to witness his "breakdown" but he really should feel guilty for what he did.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I do feel really bad about even sharing this now. Nothing good can come from it. I'm very sorry for upsetting everyone. I just didn't know what to do or think. I was just sick.

As for this man. He is truly a kind and tender hearted man from my previous encounters with him. I just can't imagine the he$$ he is living in right now at what he did. He is truly remorseful. And very ashamed. There was just so much there in the conversation that I can't even begin to retell. I mean...I'm a single person and at times feel very lonely. I can't imagine the depth of his loneliness, brokeness and insecurity to do something like that. It doesn't excuse what he did at all. But I'm just so sad for him and how unhappy he must have been BEFORE he did this and the complete misery he is in now. He is really suffering. And he should feel bad about what he did. It was an awful awful wrong thing to do. I don't know if he just doesn't understand about rescue organizations or that dogs can adapt and be happy with new owners or if he is a bit mentally off. I never got that impression from him before. I just know he is in true misery right now. And I don't know the legalities of what vets can and can't do. But I just can't believe a vet would take a perfectly healthy young dog and euthanize him.

I think I will let him hold my two when he comes in and pray for wisdom to know how to help him. I'm sorry his little boy had to suffer for his daddy's problems. And I also pray for compassion for this man so he doesn't know how truly horrified I really am. And don't worry, my two are never out of my sight at the store and I will never let him walk outside with any of them.

This is just an awful thing and I don't know why I had to even find out about it. But I hope I can somehow help this man. Right now he is in such despair I do worry about him.

Again, please forgive me for even sharing this. I was just too emotional to think rationally.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry that you had to find out what this man did..... I too (like Angelyn) wonder if this man has the beginning stages of dementia or a mental health illness that we aren't aware of.

Very very sad all the way around. Poor puppy.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 23 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732977


> I do feel really bad about even sharing this now. Nothing good can come from it. I'm very sorry for upsetting everyone. I just didn't know what to do or think. I was just sick.
> 
> As for this man. He is truly a kind and tender hearted man from my previous encounters with him. I just can't imagine the he$$ he is living in right now at what he did. He is truly remorseful. And very ashamed. There was just so much there in the conversation that I can't even begin to retell. I mean...I'm a single person and at times feel very lonely. I can't imagine the depth of his loneliness, brokeness and insecurity to do something like that. It doesn't excuse what he did at all. But I'm just so sad for him and how unhappy he must have been BEFORE he did this and the complete misery he is in now. He is really suffering. And he should feel bad about what he did. It was an awful awful wrong thing to do. I don't know if he just doesn't understand about rescue organizations or that dogs can adapt and be happy with new owners or if he is a bit mentally off. I never got that impression from him before. I just know he is in true misery right now. And I don't know the legalities of what vets can and can't do. But I just can't believe a vet would take a perfectly healthy young dog and euthanize him.
> 
> ...


 :grouphug: Crystal, please don't feel bad at all for sharing. This truly is a sad tragic story...but in every sad tragic story,
is always some sort of light....and your loving compassionate heart...is a lesson to us all. I also will pray for this very heavy hearted man. Please, don't feel bad. It's not a story, you should have had to carry alone. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really don't know what to say.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't feel badly for sharing.

You are such a wonderful, caring person :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wonder if the "woman" had anything to do with this. She may have been badgering him constantly, and he may have finally relented. It's too hard to comprehend someone doing something like that though. 

How sad for that man, how very sad - he must have been absolutely desparate for this woman, and after his ultimate sacrafice, it still did no good. It's a tragedy, he killed his only true friend. This act alone could be enough to push him over the fence.

And the doctor :shocked: ....I'm even surprised at him more. 

Geez, here I am with a 14 year old persian cat that I don't want, ....never wanted....can't stand!!!!! 
I can't just take her to the vet and have her put to sleep. (maybe that man will want my cat..  ) - no I didn't just say that. :mellow:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't feel bad for telling us this story, as someone else said, maybe it will keep someone else from doing something this stupid. 

I also wanted to tell you that I know of two people that would have done the same thing had my family not offered to take their pets from them. We took in a Golden who was the product of a divorce and a Bichon who was the product of someone getting a new job that required a lot more travel. Both of these women would have very seriously considered putting their dogs down because they couldn't imagine the thought of how badly the dogs would suffer without them in their lives. PLEASE! People need to get over themselves and stop thinking that they are the end all be all to their pets. I know in both cases both of the dogs had a much better life here in my house then they had with their previous owners.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Crystal, what a kind and caring person you are. Even after the terrible story he told you, you still feel compassion for him. Maybe he was just uneducated about what his options might be for the dog. It is certainly a sad situation. Thank you for caring about our furry friends and their sometimes ignorant humans.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 23 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732977


> I do feel really bad about even sharing this now. Nothing good can come from it. I'm very sorry for upsetting everyone. I just didn't know what to do or think. I was just sick.
> 
> As for this man. He is truly a kind and tender hearted man from my previous encounters with him. I just can't imagine the he$$ he is living in right now at what he did. He is truly remorseful. And very ashamed. There was just so much there in the conversation that I can't even begin to retell. I mean...I'm a single person and at times feel very lonely. I can't imagine the depth of his loneliness, brokeness and insecurity to do something like that. It doesn't excuse what he did at all. But I'm just so sad for him and how unhappy he must have been BEFORE he did this and the complete misery he is in now. He is really suffering. And he should feel bad about what he did. It was an awful awful wrong thing to do. I don't know if he just doesn't understand about rescue organizations or that dogs can adapt and be happy with new owners or if he is a bit mentally off. I never got that impression from him before. I just know he is in true misery right now. And I don't know the legalities of what vets can and can't do. But I just can't believe a vet would take a perfectly healthy young dog and euthanize him.
> 
> ...



I've been trying really hard to figure out how to word my thoughts. In my family, I have known of several elderly men who, after losing their wives, have been so lost and sad that they have reached out to women (of their own age). One situation was high school friends, the woman lost her husband and Norm (my relative) lost his Mary. They reconnected somehow, and got married. Norm's daughter, my cousin, said that her dad was completely lost without a woman in his life. I think that as we age, men are more dependent on companionship than women - JUST MY PERSONAL OBSERVATION AND EXPERIENCE. _I am trying very hard to understand what may have been going through this man's mind._ But, I just can't reconcile it. I feel terrible for him - he gave up his furry companion for what sounds like a real shrew and he'll have to live with that, alone or otherwise. And the vet? Don't get me started.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: QUOTE


> I feel badly that this man was so desperate for love that he gave up the one who truly loved him.[/B]


so true. But for the vet, how can a vet bring himself to euthanize a perfectly healthy dog !! This is behond my comprehension.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 23 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732904


> The whole thing is just terrible, but I'm absolutely appalled at a vet who would put a dog to sleep for no good reason. That just blows me away.[/B]


Right. I'd question that vet's ethics.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Crystal don't feel badly about sharing this. This is so hard to believe for most of us because it would never occur to us to do such a terrible thing. I do think you handled the situation perfectly. This man is clearly suffering over the vile thing he did. You are a wonderfully compassionate person. The fact that you feel sorry for and are worried about him is proof of that. Not everyone is able to be so understanding. I would be hard pressed to. He must have sensed that he could "break down" and confess to you. We are all horrified by what he did but he is the one who is living with that. I would discourage him from adopting another dog, I would keep praying for him and, yes, I would allow him to hold your dogs (with supervision, of course). It is not only the young who do foolish and terrible things for the love of someone who does not deserve it. And as others have posted, he must be so terribly lonely to have done this. Sad, beyond belief. :smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 23 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732916


> I'm stunned. The fact that he had other options makes it sooo much worse.
> 
> Something sounds off with this guy because he had to have known there were other humane ways of dealing with this situation. And the vet?
> 
> I'm soo sorry you are having to deal with this moral dilema![/B]


I agree. The more I thought about this, the more I think something isn't right with him. 

And, just because he was sobbing, doesn't mean he was sobbing for the right reasons. I know that sounds very cold ... however, there are, unfortunately, people who do that (sob) in an effort to gain sympathy for actions that they know darn well ... were wrong.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'll bet the vet did what Steve suggested. he probably whisked the pup away to a rescue. Or took it home.

Marie is right. Tears and acting sorry are no indication of whether or not someone is taking responsibility for what they did and are truly sorry.

And it sounds like the gentleman is capable of almost anything-he might have ended his dog's life without even taking it to the vet.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I feel terrible for all involved, especially that little fluff


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't feel bad for posting this - I think we are all outraged but at the same time I have to feel a bit of sorrow for the old man. My sister's FIL got taken in by a woman after his wife died and lost nearly 70 thousand dollars to her. It seems like the elderly are so lonely or so eager to please they'll do anything no matter how bad the decision.

Bless you for your compassion to him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (SueC @ Feb 23 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733095


> I'll bet the vet did what Steve suggested. he probably whisked the pup away to a rescue. Or took it home.[/B]


Crystal said the man described watching his dog die so that didn't happen. :crying:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (SueC @ Feb 23 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733095


> I'll bet the vet did what Steve suggested. he probably whisked the pup away to a rescue. Or took it home.
> 
> Marie is right. Tears and acting sorry are no indication of whether or not someone is taking responsibility for what they did and are truly sorry.
> 
> And it sounds like the gentleman is capable of almost anything-he might have ended his dog's life without even taking it to the vet.[/B]



I thought Crystal said that he described seeing the vet put him to sleep....maybe I misread. It's just bad.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry you are going through this, Crystal. You must be traumatized. If you see him again and hysterics start, maybe suggest to him to go to Church or Shul. The same goes for this vet!!!


Hang in there, honey. I'm sorry.
xoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 23 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732977


> I do feel really bad about even sharing this now. Nothing good can come from it. I'm very sorry for upsetting everyone. I just didn't know what to do or think. I was just sick.
> 
> As for this man. He is truly a kind and tender hearted man from my previous encounters with him. I just can't imagine the he$$ he is living in right now at what he did. He is truly remorseful. And very ashamed. There was just so much there in the conversation that I can't even begin to retell. I mean...I'm a single person and at times feel very lonely. I can't imagine the depth of his loneliness, brokeness and insecurity to do something like that. It doesn't excuse what he did at all. But I'm just so sad for him and how unhappy he must have been BEFORE he did this and the complete misery he is in now. He is really suffering. And he should feel bad about what he did. It was an awful awful wrong thing to do. I don't know if he just doesn't understand about rescue organizations or that dogs can adapt and be happy with new owners or if he is a bit mentally off. I never got that impression from him before. I just know he is in true misery right now. And I don't know the legalities of what vets can and can't do. But I just can't believe a vet would take a perfectly healthy young dog and euthanize him.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Crystal. As bad and wrong as it was for him to have done what he did, my heart breaks for him. For me, your description of him and how he treated his poodle, the compassion and love he had for his baby, like you said, just "brings home the depth of his loneliness, brokeness and insecurity". I can't begin to imagine how he is going to go through the rest of his life knowing what he's done. Bless you, Crystal, for having the compassion to see what he must be going through. God will give you the strength to do the right thing, to have an impact in his life. 

Believe it or not, not everyone knows about rescues. I didn't until I came here. I've not had an animal that I wasn't able or didn't want to keep. Until I came here, I would have thought the county shelter would be the only option, and we all know the horror stories from "those" places. Maybe euthanizing his dog seemed to be the most humane solution to the old man.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:grouphug: Crystal, there is no reason to feel bad for sharing with us what happened to you. :grouphug: 

I appreciate that you took time to share your story. We can all learn something from your experience. And, even though you will be reading different thoughts on what might have happened, I am here to support you, as I think everyone else is doing, too. If anyone here might question what the man has done, it is probably because of something we have experienced in our own lifetime, that prompts us to see or question things, in a different light. :grouphug:

I think, Crystal, you have a very kind and caring heart. And, for those of us who care about others, it's often difficult to think the worst of others. I am not saying this man is a bad person. I don't know him. He might be the person you think he is. I hope so. I do think that either way, this man should seek professional counseling. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: Thank you, Crystal, for sharing what happened. You have so many supportive and caring people here on SM. :grouphug: And, probably there are some of us who feel protective toward you, too.  So, chin up. and turn that frown upside down. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

The man is not well. It's very sad. :smcry: You were kind to let him speak. Humans do need to share. You deserve support for your efforts to think past the obvious. I just wouldn't want him around me @ all. I am angry :exploding: @ the man. I pray that the vet lied to him & the pooch has a nice home with a family rayer: You needed to vent. Take care now. :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 23 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733104


> QUOTE (SueC @ Feb 23 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733095





> I'll bet the vet did what Steve suggested. he probably whisked the pup away to a rescue. Or took it home.
> 
> Marie is right. Tears and acting sorry are no indication of whether or not someone is taking responsibility for what they did and are truly sorry.
> 
> And it sounds like the gentleman is capable of almost anything-he might have ended his dog's life without even taking it to the vet.[/B]



I thought Crystal said that he described seeing the vet put him to sleep....maybe I misread. It's just bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Martha, I know he *said* he watched him die, I guess I just would not believe anything someone said who was that messed up. (I learned that from the School of Hard Knocks.)


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Gail @ Feb 23 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732944


> Why would a vet put down a healthy dog?[/B]



Why would a Fertility Doctor fertilize a mother with 6 eggs (2 split) when he knew that she had no husband and 6 kids already :w00t: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ <---- unfortunatly that is the answer $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a sad and horrible turn of events. I'll just never understand people and the things they do sometimes - even those we think we know well.

I have two close family members whom I always thought were very strong and independent women. I encouraged my daughter to look up to one in particular. They both lost their spouses suddenly and within a very short period of time they were dating as if they were on a mission. It was apparent that they believed they both "needed" a man in their life. And, I mean at the time it seemed they would have done anything to achieve their goal. It still boggles my mind. I love my husband, but I don't need him to be complete - he probably thinks otherwise. But, it did open my eyes to how other women see themselves and their worlds. 

On a side note: At least one came to her senses and changed her mind literally at the altar. That was a "wedding" I'll never forget.

Linda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't even know how to respond to this story. My heart goes out to you for being able to listen to him and even be a source of comfort to this man. Don't feel bad whatsoever about sharing this story Crystal. SM is an outlet for both good and bad stories, events, etc. This is real life. All of us would never make a decision like that but the reality of it is that other people in the world do these things everyday. And when we hear something like this we need to be able to get it out and have other people help us digest it. 

I"m so sorry you had to hear this story, but keep your head up Crystal. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 23 2009, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732954


> Whatever the case, the guy has now realized his error and the added pain and guilt he is now having to live with I pray to god is something I never have to experience. I know it is very hard to not judge someone and most of you have seen me do it at various times, but I truly think this guy is paying now for this and paying a far heavier price than any of us could do with our judgements. I pray that something good will come from this terrible disaster.[/B]


I agree!!

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 23 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732992


> PLEASE! People need to get over themselves and stop thinking that they are the end all be all to their pets. I know in both cases both of the dogs had a much better life here in my house then they had with their previous owners.[/B]


Well Said!! :thumbsup: I totally agree...there are options!! No reason to end a life just b/c it is "inconvenient" at the moment. 


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 24 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733352


> I don't even know how to respond to this story. My heart goes out to you for being able to listen to him and even be a source of comfort to this man. Don't feel bad whatsoever about sharing this story Crystal. SM is an outlet for both good and bad stories, events, etc. This is real life. All of us would never make a decision like that but the reality of it is that other people in the world do these things everyday. And when we hear something like this we need to be able to get it out and have other people help us digest it.
> 
> I"m so sorry you had to hear this story, but keep your head up Crystal. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Tammy is right!! Crystal, please do not feel bad for sharing. I think it is good that you did...I learned something new today and it is a reality check! I am very sorry you had to experience it.. :smcry: .it is unimaginable for us b/c all of us on SM love our babies sooo much!!!! You are a very sweet person..and I think you are so wonderful for being able to provide some comfort for this foolish man. Bless you!! ((HUGS))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (SueC @ Feb 24 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733262


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 23 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733104





> QUOTE (SueC @ Feb 23 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733095





> I'll bet the vet did what Steve suggested. he probably whisked the pup away to a rescue. Or took it home.
> 
> Marie is right. Tears and acting sorry are no indication of whether or not someone is taking responsibility for what they did and are truly sorry.
> 
> And it sounds like the gentleman is capable of almost anything-he might have ended his dog's life without even taking it to the vet.[/B]



I thought Crystal said that he described seeing the vet put him to sleep....maybe I misread. It's just bad.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Martha, I know he *said* he watched him die, I guess I just would not believe anything someone said who was that messed up. (I learned that from the School of Hard Knocks.)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know what you mean.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so conflicted on this......the therapist in me says people do CRAZY things in the name of love (love??) and also we need to forgive. but, the dog lover in me is outraged. For some reason Crystal, he felt comfortable coming to you........I can't imagine what it was like listening to this. 
Wow, I guess all we can do is pray for the guy......... :huh: :bysmilie:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just don't know what to think, i just don't understand how you could live with yourself putting your supposed best friend to sleep because someone you wanted to be with didn't get along with them. I'm sorry, i just don't understand how someone could do that no matter how bad that person feels now. :smcry:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

It's hard to feel bad for the guy if he thinks it's less "cruel" to kill his dog rather than to re-home him. I hope he gets some help before he hurts another living being.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:shocked: I am speechless. How awful. Thats just awful.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you think about it, it happens with humans too. What are those murder-suicides ? The person killing his family has the same mind set, he thinks they are better off dead. The only difference is that he kills himself too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The man seems to me to have a screw loose. For whatever reason he wasn't thinking clearly. I think the vet is even more at fault if he did indeed put down this man's dog. 

I wonder if the man really did see his dog die. I would think he just handed him over to the vet. And hopefully the vet did the right thing.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Geeze....I cannot even imagine what you are feeling, nor what that poor man is feeling. He definitely made a mistake and is feeling a terrible guilt over it. Sadly, something like this could result in a suicide for him. I hope he finds a way to deal with it, but with a strain in a relationship, and feeling nowhere to turn, it could happen.

I agree, as hurt as I feel for him, no way would he get his hands on one of my babies.


----------

